# Concrete hump



## Bemurray (Feb 19, 2012)

Hi all,

Have a problem where the end bay of my garage floods. I have a drain along the front though it is not big enough to handle heavy rain.

Looking at concreting a hump on the outside to prevent the water, only needs to be a couple inches high.

See photo , I have drilled in some reo bars and tied some across to help with strength.

Any experience out there to help me .

Thanks


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

Bemurray said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Have a problem where the end bay of my garage floods. I have a drain along the front though it is not big enough to handle heavy rain.
> 
> ...


I don't see any photo?


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

French drain.


----------



## Bemurray (Feb 19, 2012)

Sorry cant work out how to attach a photo....


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

Bemurray said:


> Sorry cant work out how to attach a photo....


Try imgur or photobucket for the picture.


----------



## Bemurray (Feb 19, 2012)

Try these Photos. Cheers


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Can you post a picture looking from the garage out across the drive, and same from the top of the drive down to the garage, so you show the slope of it. I would have to say from all appearances, that drain width is either clogged with stone, or too small, if it is not taking on the water from an extreme downpour. A concrete hump is not going to do anything, since the rain when it falls, will still go into the garage. Also, the drive should be sitting lower that the garage slab, so that you do not have water going into it.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,... That drainage grate should be a foot or 2 from the entrance, set into a swale....

I'd reposition that, before pourin' a concrete hump, which will break off, no matter how much rebar ya put in it...


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Is the water pooling up in front of the door and running into the garage? Or is it really landing on the pad and leaking under the door?
I run my slabs so right in front of the door is where the aprin begins. That way any water that lands there will be funneled away from the door.
Poring a hump with there may do more harm then good. The reson being any blowing rain will run down the wall and door, the hump will act as a funnel to direct the water under the door.


----------



## Big Stud (Jul 3, 2011)

Yuuuuup


----------



## Bemurray (Feb 19, 2012)

Hi thanks for comments. Agree in hindsight the drain is too close... You can see from this photo that it is a steep driveway and if I'd have ramped away from the shed it would've made it even steeper (but maybe a good option compared to water).

Mixed with the end bay being 65mm lower than than the rest of the shed (this was originally an open bay and the shed company said that would weatherproof the enclosed bays.

Cheers


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

That's a shame that the out bouilding was not set up higher and it would have been simple to do at the time.
I few simple and cheap things to do would be to add a swale just above that wall on the left of the picture to direct the water away from the driveway. Then another one from the wall at an angle away from the building.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Yep, you are funneling all of the water coming down the hill into the shed. I would say, that you need to redo the drive, so that the water goes elsewhere, vs. being directed down to the bottom to pool. You could always sink a couple of storm sewer drains at the bottom, placing it just high enough that the rock does not wash into it, but it would allow storm water to drain.


----------



## Bemurray (Feb 19, 2012)

joecaption said:


> Is the water pooling up in front of the door and running into the garage? Or is it really landing on the pad and leaking under the door?
> I run my slabs so right in front of the door is where the aprin begins. That way any water that lands there will be funneled away from the door.
> Poring a hump with there may do more harm then good. The reson being any blowing rain will run down the wall and door, the hump will act as a funnel to direct the water under the door.


Hi Joe, does get a bit of water landing on the pad but most of that is caught by the door seal. It is more when the drain is full and overflows at that point as the top is a similar height to the slab.

The idea of a hump was to reduce this overflow water as it fully floods the shed, I can live with the small amount that lands on the pad.

Maybe I could dig a couple of pits or run another drain along a foot or so up the driveway.

Cheers


----------



## nearlycivil (Mar 29, 2014)

Water, the bain of property ownership.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

Cut a trench all the way across the drive further up, and use these covers.


http://www.trenchdrainsupply.com/tr...TNER=Google2&gclid=CLXurdvCuL0CFSsQ7AodhTMAIg


----------

